# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Lai Châu

## Meoluoi9x

Lai Châu là tỉnh miền núi cao được cấu tạo bởi những dãi núi chạy dài theo hướng Tây Bắc -Đông Nam nên tạo cho vùng đất này nhiều hang động kỳ thú, lại có nhiều suối khoáng nóng, thác nước ẩn bên trong các khu rừng rộng lớn, là tiềm năng thu hút du khách khám phá cuộc sống thiên nhiên hoang dã hay du lịch mạo hiểm.


Đến với Lai Châu du khách sẽ có cơ hội chụp ảnh bên tấm bia đá chữ Nôm, ghi dấu tích của nghĩa quân Lam Sơn hồi thế kỷ 15, nơi Lê Lợi khẳng định chủ quyền cương vực nước ta hay dinh thự Đèo Văn Long một trong các di tích mang đậm dấu ấn vùng Tây bắc.

Lai Châu  có phong cảnh thiên nhiên hữu tình, giàu tiềm năng du lịch. Nơi đây còn có những bản làng dân tộc với nhiều phong tục tập quán vẫn nguyên sơ như bản Sìn Hồ. Các thắng cảnh của tỉnh là suối Mường Lai, hang Tiên Sơn...

*Mùa du lịch Lai Châu*

Khí hậu Lai Châu khá ẩm và nóng vào mùa hè, rất lạnh vào mùa đông, mùa xuân và mùa thu thời tiết và thiên nhiên đều đẹp.

*Cách đến Lai Châu*

Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Hà Nội sau đó sẽ đi các tỉnh, các bạn ở nơi khác thì chịu khó tham khảo thêm.

Bạn có thể mua vé tuyến Hà Nội – Lào Cai tại bến xe Mỹ Đình hay liên hệ đặt vé ở các hãng xe Hải Vân, Anh Tú, Khánh Thủy… Giá vé xe dao động từ 200.000 – 350.000 đồng tùy chất lượng xe. Bạn nên xem lịch trình xe chạy, thời gian xuất bến của cả hai nơi để lên kế hoạch cụ thể.

Khoảng cách từ Hà Nội đến Lào Cai là 450km. Với quãng đường như thế, nếu không có kế hoạch ghé thêm vài điểm trên đường đi (Sapa, Mù Căng Chải, Ô Quy Hồ, Yên Bái…), để bảo đảm an toàn bạn nên đến Lai Châu bằng xe khách, đến nơi thuê xe máy hay xe ôm đi tham quan.

Nếu lên lịch trình dừng chân thăm một số điểm, bạn có thể đi và về theo hai cung đường khác nhau để chiêm ngưỡng trọn vẹn cảnh đẹp của miền núi phía bắc. Đến: Hà Nội – Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Ô Quy Hồ - Lai Châu; Về: Từ trung tâm tỉnh Lai Châu theo đường Tân Uyên - Than Uyên, vượt Mù Cang Chải về Nghĩa Lộ, ra Yên Bái, hoặc tới ngã ba Vực Tuần, xuôi theo đường 32C đi Phú Thọ - Hà Nội.

Mình sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn 1 số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Lai Châu để các bạn tiện tham khảo:

Xe HẢI VÂN
Khởi hành tại hai đầu bến cùng lúc 18h và 19h.
Điện thoại: Hà Nội (04) 3722.3588 - 0944.86.86.86. Lai Châu (0231)6.277.287 - 0944.82.82.82.

Xe ANH TÚ: Tuyến Hà Nội - Lai Châu. Xe khách ghế nằm chất lượng cao.

 - Lai Châu xuất bến 18h.
 - Mỹ Đình xuất bến 18h45.

Lộ trình: Lai Châu - Nghĩa Lộ - Thanh Sơn - Việt Trì - Vĩnh Phúc - Cầu Thăng Long - Phạm Hùng - Mỹ Đình - QL32.
Địa chỉ: Số nhà 96, tổ 1, P.Tân Phong, TX Lai Châu.
Điện thoại: (0231) 628.6909 - 0986.392.081 - 0986.025.569 - 01699.286.488.

Xe KHÁNH THỦY: Tuyến Hà Nội - Lai Châu. Nam Định - Lai Châu. Xe khách chất lượng cao.

 - Lai Châu đi 19h30.
 - Hà Nội về: 19h.
 - Giao Thủy (Nam Định) đi: 2h.

Điện thoại: 0988.976.321 - 0976.652.400 - 0912.131.215.

*Khách sạn tại Lai Châu*

Khu vực trung tâm Lai Châu gồm các tuyến đường Lê Duẩn, Trần Hưng Đạo, Vừ A Dính .... Các bạn có thể dựa vào lịch trình tham quan để chọn địa điểm lưu trú.

Lưu ý, tuy giá phòng không cao song số lượng khách sạn, nhà nghỉ ở Lai Châu khá ít nên bạn cần đặt chỗ trước khi đến. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn cắm trại hay xin ngủ tại nhà dân tại các làng, bản.

Khách sạn Phương Thanh
Ðường Phong Châu 2, Tx. Tam Ðường, Lai Châu
Tel:  (84-23) 875 235

Khách sạn Thương Mại
Ðường Phong Châu 2, Tx. Tam Ðường, Lai Châu
Tel: (84-23) 875 288
 Fax: (84-23) 875 610

*Tham quan du lịch Lai Châu*

Động Tiên Sơn hay Bình Lư nên là điểm dừng chân đầu tiên của bạn khi đến vùng đất này. Động Tiên Sơn gồm 49 khoang (cung) nối tiếp nhau chạy dài thông qua hai sườn núi. Trong động có nhiều thạch nhũ với hình dáng và màu sắc huyền ảo. Nét đặc trưng của động là có dòng suối trong vắt luồn lách qua tất cả các khoang, tạo cảm giác thú vị xen lẫn ngỡ ngàng. Ngoài vẻ đẹp bên trong động, khu vực bên ngoài động với cảnh đẹp hùng vĩ của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, đỉnh Phan Xi Păng quanh năm ẩn hiện trong mây, dòng Nậm Giê luẩn khuất trong những dãy núi càng khiến người ta say lòng.

Hệ thống hang động Pu Sam Cáp (nghĩa là 3 quả núi chồng lên nhau) cũng là danh thắng bạn không nên bỏ qua tại Lai Châu. Điểm ấn tượng của Pu Sam Cap là mỗi núi có một động lớn cùng hàng loạt động nhỏ với những cụm nhũ đá thạch anh nhiều hình thù khác nhau.

Sau khi trải nghiệm cảm giác phiêu lưu trong các hang động, bạn có thể thả mình thư giãn trong bức tranh hoang sơ, hùng vĩ và dòng nước mát lạnh của thác Tác Tình, nơi gắn với tình yêu son sắt, thủy chung của một đôi lứa yêu nhau hay tận hưởng cảm giác giao hòa đất trời khi vừa ngâm mình vừa thưởng thức những giọt nước khoáng tinh khiết, nóng ấm ở suối khoáng nóng Pua He.

*Đặc sản Lai Châu*

Các món đặc sản mà bạn nên thử ở Lai Châu là lợn cắp nách, heo thui luộc, lam nhọ (thịt luộc nướng chín, ướp gia vị, nướng thêm lần nữa), thua nau (được làm bằng đậu nành, xay nhuyễn, để lên men xong ướp với gia vị), pa dính (cá nướng ướp gia vị của địa phương), gà luộc chấm chéo tắp, xôi trứng kiến, nộm rau dớm và canh lá đắng.

*Mang gì khi đến Lai Châu?*

Bất kỳ trang phục nào bạn thích nhưng đừng quên áo khoác để chống lại cái lại ban đêm. Mang giày, dép trệt để tiện di chuyển.

Mang dụng cụ chống nắng nếu đến vào mùa nắng, dụng cụ đi mưa nếu đến vào mùa mưa.

Mang kem chống nắng, kem chống muỗi, thuốc trị côn trùng.

Mang các loại thuốc trị bệnh thông thường, nhất là thuốc trị đau bụng, thuốc nhức đầu.

Mang lều, mền, nồi đa dụng nếu muốn cắm trại.

*Các cung đường thường gặp*

Sài Gòn/ Hà Nội – Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Ô Quy Hồ - Lai Châu

Sài Gòn/Hà Nội – Phú Thọ - Yên Bái – Mù Cang Chải – Lai Châu

Sài Gòn/Hà Nội – Lào Cai – Lai Châu – Điện Biên

Sài Gòn/Hà Nội – Lai Châu – Sơn La

Theo internet

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Lai Châu* - *tour du lich Lai Chau*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Lai Châu click vào *du lịch Lai Châu* - *du lich Lai Chau*

----------

